# Sweet Opals Big OLE BRAG!!!!



## SweetOpal (Feb 19, 2009)

I am beyond excited to announce our Pony of the Year results, we not only had one but[SIZE=36pt] 2[/SIZE]!!!! Woohoo....

My special man [SIZE=18pt]Pony Vista's Pow Wow won the Modern Pleasure Halter Pony of the Year [/SIZE]







and [SIZE=18pt]Michigan's Hart of an Apache - Modern Pleasure Performance Pony of the Year[/SIZE]






We are especially proud due to the fact that these horses were Amateur owned and shown....


----------



## Leeana (Feb 19, 2009)

Congratulations Jennifer, Pow Wow and Apache



:yeah


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 19, 2009)

Congratulations Jennifer! Good work! And lots of miles!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 19, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## Keri (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats!!! That's quite an accomplishment!!!! Keep up all the hard work you do showing off your beautiful ponies!!!


----------



## sidessaddleacres (Feb 19, 2009)

CONGRATS Jennifer!!! You and your beautiful horses deserve it


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been WAITING for you to post this!

Congratulations, two amateur owned/trained geldings is certainly an accomplishment... you worked so hard and those horses looked amazing all year long!!!

Whoooo hooooo!!!!!!

Andrea


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 19, 2009)

:yeah



*Great job Jennifer!!!!*


----------



## afoulk (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations Jennifer

Arlene


----------



## [email protected] River (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations Jennifer!!!!! Those are 2 awesome accomplishments!!!! And its even better since you trained and showed them yourself.... Way to go!!! I am so happy to see that Apache won one of the titles.....

Congratulations again!!!!!


----------



## Karen S (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats Jennifer!

I know you have put in lots of hours working with your ponies and it shows! It also shows that any Amateur can win without the help of a trainer. Keep up the good work and for being a great example to ALL Amateurs out in the show ring.

Karen Shaw

Chairman

ASPC/AMHR/ASPR Triple A Amateur Program


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations Jennifer



~ Job Well Done!!





Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## minih (Feb 20, 2009)

WOW Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 20, 2009)

Congratulations Jennifer, Pow Wow, and Apache!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome job!!! Gives the rest of us amateurs hope!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats Jennifer!


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes Amateurs can win! However I have several friends that are trainers and all have been more than generous with thier info, without them, thier encouragement, suggestions, help and support, I would not have done it! I have also had alot of freinds that have always been very encouraging and supportive as well.

But most definately hard work, determination and GREAT HORSES all have a role in it...I have been very lucky that my horses give me 110%!!!!





Kristina, who would have known what Apache was capable of! What a guy!!!

Thank you to everyone for your kind words of encouragement...I think Strassles are holding out on some info of thier own....I expect to see a post soon!


----------



## Minirock Miniatures (Feb 21, 2009)

CONGRATS JENNIFER,,,I KNOW THAT YOU WAITED FOR THE WOOD GOD TO APPEAR ,,,,AND SHOWED UP BIG TIME,,,,,YOU MAKE US AMT. HOPE THAT GOOD THINGS COME OUR WAY,,,,,YOU WORKED REALLY HARD AND IT PAYED OFF,,,,,



:salute


----------



## Linda K (Feb 21, 2009)

Way to go Jennifer !!

Next time you see us at the Water'N Hole , come by and we will celebrate





Keep up the good work ................... "GOOOO AMMY'S"

Linda


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrat Jennifer....GO Ammy's !


----------



## Teedee (Feb 22, 2009)

Way to go Jennifer! You and your horses have done GREAT! You know Alan and I are Pow Wow fans and think he is awesome.

Tammi


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow Congratulations!!




:yeah Doesn't it feel great to accomplish such great things from doing it all yourself!! So Brag all you want you most defiantly deserve it!!!!


----------



## hairicane (Mar 1, 2009)

Big congrats on your awesome wins.


----------



## Lmequine (Mar 4, 2009)

That is AWESOME!!! Congrats! They are both really neat ponies and I know that it has to be just amazing to get TWO Pony Of The Year titles in ONE year!!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG How exciting! I am so proud of you Jennifer! You guys truely deserve this! I know I am so late on sharing....


----------

